# My Car Broken into and T-28 Stolen



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

I went to start my car up this morning to find that it was broken into. Some one stole my T28 turbo and manifold, my Kenwood touch screen panel with all the units and tons of other little miner stuff.  Look on the brite side i still have the car.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Some one stole my T28 turbo and manifold


 Off your engine or did you have the parts in the trunk or something?


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

*Off your engine or did you have the parts in the trunk or something?*

I have a T25 on my car. In the Trunk I have a NEW T28 and manifold. My slotted and drill rotors, battery relocation kit, Stock blow off valve, Oil lines, water T's, boost gage and other little stuff all gone. They took my radio ...that thing was expensive. I had a feeling some thing like this was going to happened. Too many haters. They cut the unit for the TV harness without that the unit will not work. I know all the SE-R guys around the area. I just wait untill my T28 to show up. The Kenwood unit is rare. If the guy is planning to use that unit my god. Good luck. Sad day man


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Definitely some fool that knows you and your car! I guess they don't value their lives, do they. I had a fool try and steal my LNB off my satelite dish. He kicked the dish off the wall while I watching TV and the thing sai "searching for satelite signal". I realized I had heard a thump when this had happened, but I figure that maybe it was one of my neighbors upstairs or something. I peak outside and my dish was down (broken). I grabbed my AR-15, jumped inside my hyundai which was parked directly in front of my door and waited hoping that whoever did this would come back. 45 minutes later, some punk azz jit strolled up looking around eye-balling the area and bent down to cut the coaxial cable and scarf my LNB. Mind you, it was 0230 hours and this fool should've been home, but he was about to get smoked over a peice pf plastic that wasn't his. Luckily for him, my cop neighbor came home and saw me had this guy at gun-point so I actually took $80 bucks from his wallet, had my girl cut up his drivers license, social security card and other crap that was in there. He never uttered a word because I had already explained to him that I was going to inconvenience his family like he inconcenienced my satelite and though I wasn't going to shoot, just to give him an idea that he could die over B.S. scared him straight because I never saw again. I'm sorry you got played like that man, but unfortunately this world is full of broke @ss haters who tries to get over off taking something from someone they envy.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

4Play said:


> *I went to start my car up this morning to find that it was broken into. Some one stole my T28 turbo and manifold, my Kenwood touch screen panel with all the units and tons of other little miner stuff.  Look on the brite side i still have the car. *


That sucks, do you park outside on the street?

Mike


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

that sucks! I feel for you, someone came in my yard and took my box and amps  
I kind of had a good idea of who it was but no proof! the other day I saw their car smashed up someone hit it while it was parked "hit and run" major damage!!
so I guess it's true what goes around comes around!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

any of you guys have alarms? I saw some guy looking in my car one time but he didn't take anything, just looking through the window to see what I had. Since then, got a damn alarm and no one has touched my car...it's VERY sensitive which is a damn good thing. It's a great way to spend a couple bills believe me.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey guys check out my car at www.Importfan.com. The red SE-R with the black hood. Under body kits. 
I pull the plates off because of winter and plan to put plates back on in April 2003. I also wanted to change my Plate name from "CODERED1" To "TYPERETR" J The car was parked and covered down in a commercial lot where truck and hi lows parked. The only safety device on the car was the Multilock. 
Someday my Tv and Turbo will show up.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Vic, this is Ian. That sounds like an inside job. Someone knew you had that stuff. Better check who you think are your friends. Thats why you don't see me down at the races. The less they see my cdar the better!


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

I learned it's smart to keep as few valuables in the car as possible when my ex's car was broken into. They took his stereo, radar detector, cell phone, charger, dash mat, snowboard, laptop, tire chains.... 

If there's nothing desirable in it, no one will bother with it. I left my old totally stock 1987 Z unlocked for 3 days at UC Davis once. 

Even if it's in the trunk and not visible like your stuff was, you can still be had by people who are watching you.  Sucks.


----------

